# AMD Sempron SI-42 Upgrade



## JK-E3

I have a Toshiba L450D-12X and I want to upgrade the processor. I have already upgraded the RAM to 3gb. What CPU will work? Does anyone have any suggestions??????

Thanks 
JK


----------



## wolfeking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-1GHZ-QL-6...7323?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ab1f81c5b#ht_302wt_138

that is the fastest processor that I could find that your computer would support.


----------

